# iMac plus rien a l'écran sauf le pionteur de souris!



## ptiboubou (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Ce matin en voulant démarrer mon iMac, l'écran s'est figé après que mon bureau se soit affiché.
J éteint le mac puis le redémarre et depuis je n'ai qu'un écran blanc avec le pointeur de souris. Idem si je démarre sur mon disque de sauvegarde, idem si je démarre sur le DVD de Mac OSX.
J'ai démarrer avec alt+cmd+P+R idem. J ai éteint le mac tout débranché puis allumage en restant sur le bouton et long beep puis redémarrage et toujours pareil...
Je peux monter le disque dur de mon iMac sur mon Macbook et voir tout ce qu'il contient par mon réseau ... Bref on dirais que l'iMac fonctionne mais je n'ai rien à l'écran a part ce satané pointeur de souris!!!
Serais-ce ma carte video qui a rendu l'âme? en branchant un moniteur externe je n'ai rien non plus à l'écran a part le pointeur que je peux balader d'un ecran a l'autre

Des idées?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Essayer de démarrer avec la Majuscule enfoncée ... c'est plus lent, tu seras vite fixé


----------



## ptiboubou (10 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce! Il démarre maintenant... Je vois mon bureau mais l'affichage est très lent...Que faire maintenant pour qu'il redémarre normalement?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

ptiboubou a dit:


> Merci pour l'astuce! Il démarre maintenant... Je vois mon bureau mais l'affichage est très lent...Que faire maintenant pour qu'il redémarre normalement?



Redémarrer normalement, une fois les permissions réparées ...


----------



## ptiboubou (10 Septembre 2012)

réparations faites mais ne démarre toujours pas normalement...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

ptiboubou a dit:


> réparations faites mais ne démarre toujours pas normalement...



Il se pourrait, que c'est bien la carte vidéo qui coince ...

Il te reste à faire un AHT : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ptiboubou (10 Septembre 2012)

AHT : aucun problème n'a été détecté

meme apres test étendus...

Il a quoi alors mon iMac :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------

ce qui me parait bizarre c est que dans la rubrique video de l'onglet configuration il a y marqué video inconnue...


----------



## ptiboubou (15 Septembre 2012)

Essai de démarrage sur Linux... Ca démarre mais jolie mosaïque à l'écran...
Ce qui confirme que la carte a prit un pet
Donc foutu pour foutu, démontage, dépoussiérage, passage de la carte graphique au four à 200°c  (Methode trouvée sur google, apparement ca fonctionne chez bcp de monde...)
Remontage et ça démarre !!!
Quelques bugs d'affichages: 3/4 points colorés à l'écran et lignes qui apparaissent de temps en temps
Et toujours quelques erreurs du type:
15/09/12 15:27:13,000 kernel: NVDA(OpenGL): Channel exception! exception type = 0x6 = Fifo: Parse Error

Mais bon c'est utilisable ... 

Je vais attendre l'iMac 2012...


----------

